# Moving to Mexico City from the UK



## EnglishmanInMexico (Jun 8, 2012)

Long story short, met a Mexican woman and after a few years I've decided to move there in september, getting married later in the month.

My main reason for coming here is to ask if theres anything someone thinks I need to know (not culture based I've experienced it for extended periods) about moving there. Common hurdles etc.
Also, if anyone from the UK knows of a good shipping company to get a couple of personal items from here to there?

Thanks for the help, guys


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

EnglishmanInMexico said:


> Long story short, met a Mexican woman and after a few years I've decided to move there in september, getting married later in the month.
> 
> My main reason for coming here is to ask if theres anything someone thinks I need to know (not culture based I've experienced it for extended periods) about moving there. Common hurdles etc.
> 
> ...


You may find these online resources helpful:

The British Society A.C.

Newcomers Club - Mexico City

Living_in_Mexico

Mexico Law Marriage in Mexico

Mexico Mexico City

Congratulations! on the upcoming wedding. And, lucky you, moving to Mexico!

Best wishes.


----------



## EnglishmanInMexico (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the links, ill go through them tonight! Makes a change for someone to not mention crime when helping me out


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

EnglishmanInMexico said:


> Thanks for the links, ill go through them tonight! Makes a change for someone to not mention crime when helping me out


Yes, it's refreshing, isn't it? That could be because for the vast majority of us, crime is not something that affects our lives from day-to-day.


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Start training yoour patience! It is great here, but coming from England the way of life can be challenging at times.

We are shipping our personal effects with Doree Bonner, when they eventually get here I will let you know how good they were. Beaware, you will need some form of FM3/2 or whatever you are going to get before your personal effects will be shipped; we fell in to that trap!


----------

